# Ever had to use the gun for real?



## safetyfirst57 (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm new to guns and although I bought one from a gun dealer friend of mine, it's still in his "name" and he keeps it, as I don't trust myself with it yet. He an ex-navy seal and a former federal police officer and teaching me the "ropes"

But, my question is, has anyone out there ever had to use a gun to shoot someone for self protection?

What was the situation and how did it turn out?


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

What have you learned so far from your friend?


----------



## safetyfirst57 (Aug 1, 2008)

Never to pull out your gun unless you are in a life threatening situation, and if you do pull it out you better use it to kill.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

...wow...

PLEASE review the thread linked to below, created by member _submoa_. Definitely start off by taking the course, I wouldn't even consider it optional, rather necessary if I were you.

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=14198

-Jeff-


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I'd say that the lesson he's taught you is about 2 years early for your current skill set.

1. Start with the basic safety rules (borrowed from a plethora of different websites)
Always treat the gun as loaded. 
Always keep the gun pointed in a safe direction. 
Always keep your finger straight and off the trigger until you are ready to shoot. 
Always keep the gun unloaded until you are ready to use it. 
Never point the gun at anything you don't intend to destroy. 
Be sure of your target and what is beyond it. 
Learn the mechanical and handling characteristics of the gun you are using. 
Always use proper Ammunition. 
Be sure the barrel is clear of obstructions before loading and shooting. 
If your gun fails to fire when the trigger is pulled, hold your shooting position for several seconds; then with the muzzle pointed in a safe direction, carefully unload the gun. 
Don't rely on the gun's safety to keep it from firing. 
Be aware of your surroundings when handling guns so you don't trip or lose your balance and accidentally point and/or fire the gun at anyone or anything.

2. Take an NRA safety course. The experience is worth your time, effort and money.

3. Use hearing protection, it's not macho to be deaf.

4. Understand that becoming proficient with handguns takes a long time (ie. two years or more depending on training and amount of practice)

5. Do not get ahead of your skill level. Don't go for speed because you saw someone else do it, work with the skill set you have, don't try to skip any steps.

I'm sure there's a ton more that people can offer up but there's a starter for you.

Zhur


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

TAKE THE NRA COURSE!!!

Don't worry about shooting someone untill you are READY to carry a weapon. Ready is more than knowing the rules, there is great responsibility and emotional control.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Gunsite Offense #606: _"Asking if a person has ever been in an armed confrontation."_

It's considered rude. If someone brings it up first, fine, but one should not ask.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

If you follow the advice in *Zhurdan*'s post then you should be fine although you will need to have possession of the gun for the advice to be applicable.


----------



## safetyfirst57 (Aug 1, 2008)

Sorry, I did not know about the offense 606.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

HAHAHAHA!

I'd never heard of the Gunsite offenses either, so I did a little Googling.

Enjoy

Nice Mike, do they hand that out at Gunsite? It might be worth going just to have an original copy of that to frame and put on the wall.

Zhur


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

zhurdan said:


> HAHAHAHA!
> 
> Nice Mike, do they hand that out at Gunsite? It might be worth going just to have an original copy of that to frame and put on the wall.


My "favorite" offense is 501, though I have occasionally been guilty of it myself. :mrgreen:

They don't hand them out at Gunsite, or at least I didn't get a copy. I just stumbled on them as part of my pre-Gunsite research.


----------



## cidah (Jul 19, 2008)

Seems like Gunsite rules are for Gunsite only. After all I get service at home even if I'm not wearing shirt or shoes.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> My "favorite" offense is 501, though I have occasionally been guilty of it myself. :mrgreen:


I'm guilty of 901, Carrying as your primary handgun any caliber that does not contain the number "4" as its first digit. :smt107

Oh yeah, in order to stay on topic, what the other guys said!


----------



## bill5074 (Jun 23, 2008)

Take a good gun safety course and learn all the do's and don'ts. Also read your state gun laws regarding CCW so you don't embarrass yourself. Hopefully you will never have to use your weapon. But if you have good training, and good common sense you will do fine. Enjoy!!!!!!!!


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I use mine for-real weekly... Paper assassination.

Just in case it has to be the "other" for-real.

JW


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

You crawl before you walk, you walk before you run. Start with the basics then advance as you can then when think you know you will be ready to really learn how little you know.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

safetyfirst57 said:


> Never to pull out your gun unless you are in a life threatening situation, and if you do pull it out you better use it to kill.


You goal should always be to stop the threat, not kill. That could be considered premeditated even in a self defense situation


----------

